# x1900 overclocking



## MondoCool (Nov 25, 2007)

Why hey there, so I have xp 64 bit and the same problem was in xp 32 bit. Basically I can't overclock with ati tool at all... Never could either but I want to fix that I have the same problem with .26 and .27 beta 2.

Basically when I run it it says your ati card supports 2d/3d mode switching but you have the ati services disabled 

So how do I go on about overclocking when I launch it it only lets me overclock 2d settings but why would I want to do that? I also heard the .27 beta 2 has voltage which is good.

Can anyone help me with my problem?


----------



## MondoCool (Nov 25, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## Kursah (Nov 25, 2007)

Try atitool .26, it worked for me and my x1950xtx, I could get x27 b2 to work fine with .27b2, but not my xtx. I would get the same message you get using .27.

.26 is the most stable release imo, and most compatable with x1900/x1950's (aside from pro/gt).

You will have to set your 2d/3d clocks which isn't that hard to do, but try .26 and check back after playing with it a tad. Create a 2d stock and 3d stock profile, make sure you adjust voltages accordingly. Also another reason to use .26, it seems at least for me, .27 b1/2 doesn't save voltages correctly per profile no matter if options are checked or not.

Hope that helps!


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 25, 2007)

If I remember correctly...There is a post that shows that there needs to be 2 profiles set. One for 2D and one for 3D,  Expect an EDIT as I will go and hunt it down!


YUP here it is look at post #10 may explain what you are trying to accomplish.....http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=23692


----------



## Kursah (Nov 25, 2007)

Here's a very useful link, this helped me get some more go out of my x1950xtx:

http://www.madshrimps.be/?action=gethowto&number=1&howtopage=160&howtoID=61


----------



## MondoCool (Nov 27, 2007)

I do infact know how to oc with rivatuner I'm at 708/864 I just want to use ati tool for added voltages... I'll read into those


----------

